# Some pics of my two babies



## cluedo (Jan 12, 2010)

Cookie and Crumble have been with me now for 3 months and I love them to bits. They are the most friendly, loving little critters... definitely natures prozac.

I thought I'd update with some new pics of them in the garden.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Aww they look lovely  Look like they're havin lotsa fun in your garden >.<


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

goooooooooooooorgeous fuzzbutts! Looks like they have a wonderful home there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2011)

"natures prozac"
Describes ferrets perfectly, I do miss mine, even though it was a long time ago


----------

